# Growth Experiences



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rose will be 5 months on Nov 7th. I took her to the vet today. And she is at 46.5 lbs. 
I cannot find anything on the web as far as the growth trend. Will she slow down in her growth? I agree that while she looks like a hound dog with the long legs and long ears she may appear to some as skinny but I rather have her skinny than chubby. 
Does anyone else remember where their puppies were at 5 months and where they ended up to be at? Everyone says that she will be a big girl. I am just not so sure.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I'm anxious to see your responses since I wanted to Get info about chester. Chester is 4 months and is weighing 24 pounds the vet thinks he will be hitting his growth spurt really soon. Like with your pup I get the " he's going to be huge" or " look how big his paws are" but he's not chubby he's just long. You can't see his ribs but he also doesn't have fat hanging from him so personally I like his size just like I like your girls size.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

About 45 lbs. @ 5 months. 

She turns 6 mo. on Wednesday, and weighs about 50 now.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget weighed 431/2 lbs at vets office this week and he was born on April 19th making him 61/2 mos he isn't skinny but you can feel ribs under his skin and he eats 2 cups dry dog food and 1 cup canned split in two meals he is very active playing with his 3 yr. old sister much of the day


Sent from my iPad using PG Free Sam Quest and Nova never forgotten


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

At four months Liza was 32 lbs, at five months 38 lbs, at 6 months 45 lbs. Like you say, ears and legs...


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Looking at Rose's growth for the past two months she has gained about 13 lbs in Sept and 10 lbs in Oct. She was at 23.2 on Sept 5th.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max weighed 30 pounds at 11 weeks, 54 at 4 months, 75 at 5 months and 99 at 8 months. Max is bigger than the average Golden, however, the ages at which he experienced his growth spurts I think is probably pretty typical.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

At 6 months - we are at 56 lbs.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a link to a growth chart for Golden Retrievers that I found on the internet. 

Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That is a big 6 month old puppy... The female standard is 55-65 lbs full grown. And they grow until two years.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It's really all about genetics. If you know her parent's sizes you should have an idea. 

Tucker was enormous at a very young age. But my vet said that in her experience the growth tapers off and most dogs end up within the standard, and that's exactly what happened with Tucker. There were several weeks when it seemed like he was all legs, or all head, or his torso was too long for his legs, etc., but when he hit 9 or 10 months, it all matched up and he looked like a well made GR.  He's been slowly filling in now and is at the large end of the spectrum but still within what a GR is supposed to be.

I suspect your girl will be large, but probably not outside the "standard" measurements. In any case, she sure is beautiful.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady was about that size at that age and then about 7 - 8 months, his growth slowed substantially and so did his eating. At a year, he was around 58 lbs, now at 6 years, he is right around 70 lbs.

MacKenzie at three years is 55 lbs, she continued growing in height past one year. She is a tall dog, a few inches taller than the golden standard. At about six months, she weighed about 42 lbs.

Believe it or not, even though MacKenzie is a few inches taller than Brady, they are both at perfect weight.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I am having a little trouble taking her height. 

Her father is about 85 lbs and her mom at about 65 lbs. 

She doesn't look it. I can feel her ribs but you cannot see them unless she lays down.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Here is a link to a growth chart for Golden Retrievers that I found on the internet.
> 
> Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts


Thank you Max's Dad. I have started off with that website but I noticed inconsistencies in the growth chart. It is probably what we are doing here as well - people enter their GR height and weight and come up with the average. 

I would trust this forum growth chart more since most people on this site KNOW they own a Golden Retriever.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza is 7 1/2 months and about 47 lbs. She is about 20" at the withers.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have to apologize about the yellow pictures. My daughter has been messing with the camera and have no clue how to adjust it back.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

For measuring Bentley I have a 'growth wall' like I had for my kids. He stands next to the wall and I draw a line on the wall at his withers. Easier that way if you have a wall to sacrifice


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly is 51-52 lbs and 21.75 inches. She's 11 months now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have found, if your girl has not been spayed, their growth slows down significantly after their first heat. I would expect your girl to be at least as big as her mother.

I would use caution with the Golden Retriever Growth Chart, as it is based solely on people posting their dogs statistics, it does not provide an accurate representation of the breed. 

Your girl looks like a beautiful healthy young golden to me. You cannot control how big she is programmed to be, genetically. The best thing to do for her is to help her maintain a weight that is appropriate for her height. If you know any of her littermates, that might be a more accurate representation of how she is growing, although even within litters there can be large variations. 

My 2 goldens are on the smaller side, my 2 1/2 year old is 45 lbs and 21.5 inches and her mother is 55 lbs and 21.5 inches, just making breed standard.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The slow growth plan set forth by Rhonda Hovan has the following benchmarks:

Age Weight
12 wks. 15-16 lbs.
16 wks. 22-23 lbs.
20 wks. 28-30 lbs


> Notice that the charted Target Weights jump several weeks at a time. Between 8 and 12 weeks, the recommended weight gain totals about 6 lbs. This divides to approximately 1-1/2 lbs. per week. Don't let the pup gain it all the first week! The total weight gain in the next eight weeks from 12 to 20 weeks is 14 lbs., or about 1-3/4's lbs. per week.
> 
> Of course, there may be minor variations from these charts without upsetting the Plan. But remember that sometimes just a few pounds can represent a large percentage. For example, at the 12 week target weight of 15 lbs., a three pound increase would actually be 20%. So while 3 lbs. may not sound like a lot, 20% would certainly be significant enough to accelerate the growth rate.


After 20 weeks she states:


> Once the pup has reached the final check point of 20 weeks old, his growth rate will have been slowed for the most critical period of his development. It is now time to begin encouraging a mildly increased growth rate. And of course, this is done by increasing the amount and density of food. (Four months old is also an excellent time to do an OFA preliminary hip x-ray, because pups raised on the Slow-Grow Plan have a very high likelihood of rating the same at this age as they will at their two year old final x-ray.)
> 
> At this point, gradually switch to a premium adult food (i.e., Eukanuba Original Premium Performance or comparable) and increase the amount. Pups should to begin to look a bit fuller, but never fat. One good indicator of soft muscle tone or too much weigh gain is a side to side "roll" over the loin when the pup gaits. Of course, it will take some time for these pups to catch up completely. They may even appear slightly undersize as they reach the 6-9 month Puppy Class; but should be within limits shortly thereafter. And their growth will continue until they reach their normal potential.


This is a great resource for feeding, weights and exercise: Retrievers


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My girl will be 6 months next Tuesday. She weighs 43#. There are 5 girls in the litter, all are between 32 and 45# (huge difference). The mom is 62# and a half sister is 64#. Both are over 2 years of age. Anything is possible. They all grow differently.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> For measuring Bentley I have a 'growth wall' like I had for my kids. He stands next to the wall and I draw a line on the wall at his withers. Easier that way if you have a wall to sacrifice


I never thought of that even though I did it with my daughter - yup - plenty of walls to "sacrifice". Will do when I get home tonight!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Her growth has slowed way down over the past few months. At 4 months, she was 39 lbs. She turns 7 mo on Friday. 55 lbs now, holding her on my bathroom scale 2 minutes ago. 

I don't like doing it that way, because I have to first weigh myself! 

I'm gaining weight faster than Bella. Time to just walk away from the cookies....


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Kye weighed 43.6 lbs at 6 mo and now she is a bit over 1 1/2 yrs and is 22 in tall and 64 lbs. Seems pretty in well with her parents and hasn't gained in quite a few months. Im lucky in that I have a scale at work I can weigh my 2 goldens on. Coop is 3 mo younger and 68 lbs 22 1/2 in tall. He too is following in his fathers footsteps and should stop around 70 lbs. (Hopefully). Hope this helps.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Nairb said:


> ...holding her on my bathroom scale 2 minutes ago.
> 
> I don't like doing it that way, because I have to first weigh myself!
> 
> I'm gaining weight faster than Bella. Time to just walk away from the cookies....


This is why I make my DH do it. Just last weekend he was shocked by how much weight HE'S gained. I silently chuckled inside.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Ripley will be 8 months in a week and is 24 inches at the withers and is 61lbs... He is lean and pretty tall. It's funny because he never seemed tall until we visited family and he was taller than both of their labs!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter was 45.5 lbs. at 5 months. She hit 63 lbs at 9 months & 65 lbs. at 10 months. She is now 12 months & has held steady at 65 lbs.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

what a great picture debra1704. - that is one muddy winter!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Originally Posted by Nairb
...holding her on my bathroom scale 2 minutes ago.
I don't like doing it that way said:


> This is why I make my DH do it. Just last weekend he was shocked by how much weight HE'S gained. I silently chuckled inside.


I stopped doing that too. I started getting more concerned with my weight than hers. Plus there is no way I can hold her now.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

With Bentley's mom advise I was able to measure Rose's height - 22" at the wither. 
So 6 mo, 22 " tall 56 lbs - and still looks like a tall llama with a GR smile.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks!! Here is what she looks like when she's not dirty, which is like almost never.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

she is gorgeous either way!!!


----------



## Jersey's girl (Dec 8, 2012)

46 lbs @ 23 weeks


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Nairb said:


> Her growth has slowed way down over the past few months. At 4 months, she was 39 lbs. She turns 7 mo on Friday. 55 lbs now, holding her on my bathroom scale 2 minutes ago.
> 
> I don't like doing it that way, because I have to first weigh myself!
> 
> I'm gaining weight faster than Bella. Time to just walk away from the cookies....


You need an electronic scale. You stand on the scale, then press the button. Wait for 0. Then pick up the dog.  

Casper grew steadily until he was 6 months old and then stopped growing at about 22". He then slowly crept up to 23-24 inches over the next several months.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

When Riley was 6 months he weighed about 63 lbs, he's skinny and healthy. My vet says he's going to be a big boy.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Lucys 40 lbs now at 5 months.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

chester had a vet appointment today. at 5 months he's weighing 40.5lbs vet says its normal and he's a healthy boy =)


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Levi is around 60 pounds now at 8 months I was told "he's going to be a big boy" a lot but after the first few months I had him (when he was 5-6 months) his growth started to slow down I think he will be a healthy size.


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

I had to look back at my old post to remind me...Aspen weighed 52 pounds when she turned 5 months old. I was worried she was going to be huge! Turns out, she just had her major growth spurt early...she's now almost 10 months, and is right around 70 pounds. She has been this size for a while, so I think she'll stay pretty close to this size. My bridge girl (yellow lab) was 100 pounds, so Aspen seems like a small dog to me. I have to keep reminding myself that Golden's are not really large dogs...more medium sized (of course, there are exceptions).


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

60 lbs at 7 months. Definitely the growth has slowed down.  
4 lbs gained since Dec 3th at 6 months.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Remy at 5 months, 2 weeks ago was 45 lbs. and 22 inches. His dad is 85 pounds.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Several of the dogs mentioned seem a bit big. I don't know. Yukon is 8-9 months old and weighs like 56lbs. Maybe he is a little small though. He'll definitely be in breed standard though.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Yukon looks very good and proportional.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

The numbers I posted previously were from measurements taken when Molly turned 10 months old. I didn't think she would continue to grow, but today at 12 months she is 22 inches tall and 56 lbs!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> The numbers I posted previously were from measurements taken when Molly turned 10 months old. I didn't think she would continue to grow, but today at 12 months she is 22 inches tall and 56 lbs!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Those rascals are full of surprises.  I believe they slightly still grow until about 2 years of age. As long as you keep watching the poopoo scale! :


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza is now almost 9 months old, 21.5" and 45 lbs.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Since I've posted on here the past couple months, I might as well update.

3 days short of her 8 month birthday....

57 lbs, 21 1/2 inches at the withers. A gain of 2 lbs in the past month. 

I predict 65-70 lbs, full grown. 

2 months: 15 lbs
3 months: 29 lbs
4 months: 39 lbs
5 months: 45 lbs
6 months: 50 lbs
7 months: 55 lbs
8 months: 57 lbs


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Such a diversity of sizes! I love it! Brew today is 5 months and 15 days old. Took him in for his weigh in and he's a healthy 55.4 lbs. The vet say's he's looking great, his growth this month has slowed down considerably, he was growing so fast at one point I thought "OMG!!!" But yeah, over the holiday's he only gained about 4lbs (While the rest of the family gained about 10lb LOL) He's also 21 inches tall. He's going through a funny stage where he's longer then he is tall and his legs are longer in the back then the front. He's so cute!!!!!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Tink is six months 47 pounds and is 20 1/2 inches. She does not look like she weighs what she does she is really solid and stocky. The vet and I bet on her weight when I go to weigh her and we are always off. She has really slowed down no on gaining height and weight so I hope she will stay in size, not that it matters I just like the size lol. We shall see. Sparkles quit growing height early but slowly bloomed and filled out I think she grew less then 3/4 of a inch over her last year of growing. So the bloodlines can really play a part and are they fast grow or slow growers that makes a big difference


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

we are at 8 months and 63 lbs. Gained 3 lbs in the last month. And she still looks skinny!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Ripley now weighs 67lbs at 9.5 months. He is really skinny looking but the vet says he is healthy for his frame.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We're at 5.5 ish months and Bear weighs 45 lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Tinks is now seven months 52 pounds and is 20 3/4 inches tall at the withers.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kenzie is 9 mo and was 51 yesterday.
She was 47 at 8 mo, and 33 at 5 mo


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> The slow growth plan set forth by Rhonda Hovan has the following benchmarks:
> 
> Age Weight
> 12 wks. 15-16 lbs.
> ...


Hmmm...according to this Sage is a bit heavy, but she is not fat and you can feel her ribs when you run your hand down her side without any pressure. 

She was 18lbs at 12 wks. I'm not worried as she gained the recommended 6 lbs between 8-12 wks. I haven't measured her height yet, but suppose I should. I wonder if she will stand still long enough for me to even try!?!


----------



## leesooim (Nov 1, 2012)

Sasha is the same as Sage. I weighed myself and then myself + her on Saturday this weekend and she weighed 24.5 -- she will be exactly 16 weeks this coming Saturday. Like Sage however, you can still feel her ribs quite easily when you lightly run your hands along her sides, and from above her waist tucks in.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> The slow growth plan set forth by Rhonda Hovan has the following benchmarks:
> 
> Age Weight
> 12 wks. 15-16 lbs.
> ...


Looking at the website - I guess Keisel is on the bigger side. He is by no means heavy or overweight but maybe it's from all the bone in him that makes a big difference. At 11 weeks he is 20lbs, not less than 15-16lbs. I'm curious now and will probably start some kind of growth chart for him. I like reading about everyone else and their weights. Really is interesting in how different it is in each golden retriever. Maybe during the puppy stages the lbs vary a lot?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yogi- 16 weeks, 19 lbs in the a.m.....19 lbs 6 oz in the p.m.- same veterinary scale. He just got an increase in food quantity so I expect him to gain weight at a steady pace now.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

love this thread! Especially since my Yukon is a rescue as a pup and I'm not sure how to compare him.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza is almost 10 months, and 49 lbs.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Murphee is 69lbs and 22in, 6 months old. I don't think it would hurt him if we cut back on the snacks a little, vet didn't say anything at last vet check. We are going to start walking as soon as the weather gets a little more mild 2 miles a day.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Michele4 said:


> Murphee is 69lbs and 22in, 6 months old. I don't think it would hurt him if we cut back on the snacks a little, vet didn't say anything at last vet check. We are going to start walking as soon as the weather gets a little more mild 2 miles a day.


I would cut him back... All studies show keeping a pup lean is best.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Gabs is 46 lbs at 6 months two weeks...


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

sally's mom said:


> i would cut him back... All studies show keeping a pup lean is best.


yes we are cutting down on the junk, no more bully sticks and carrots instead of biscuits. Hope it works, he is a big guy, though kinda on the short side compared to his weight.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Good to hear there's another big guy around lol...my boy is 7 and a half months and about 72 lbs...gets heaps of exercise, but I think I'll be introducing carrot sticks as treats to slim him down a bit..


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

At 9 months we are at 66lbs - three more pounds since last month.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Tink is now 8 months and is 58 pds need to measure her but she looks to be about 21 inches. I just cut her back a bit as she was getting a little thick at the loin area.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

5 and a half months- 31 lbs.


----------



## Newman'sKeeper (Feb 10, 2013)

Went to the vet yesterday and Newman weight in at 23lbs (17wks), up 6lbs from his last visit.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

Hunter was 56 lbs at 6 months... Which seems to be the norm from what I'm reading on here. I wish I could see month by month pictures of other GRs so I could compare. Just to know that he's developing like other GRs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I think I posted them in order the pic is also saved under the name of the age - I can't find 6 mo and 7 mo pictures on this computer. The signature pic is at 9 months.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

62 lbs two days ago @ 10 months, 8 days standing on the bathroom scale. In the past, that method has been off by as much as 2-3 lbs either way, but it seems as though she has stopped growing for the most part.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope the same for Rose. The last two months she has gained 3 lbs per month. Hopefully she will round up around 70lbs by the age of 14 to 16 months when their growth plates close.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

A little over 7 months and 56 lb. We had upped his food to 4 cups a day (broken down to 2 cups twice a day) but he started getting a belly (too many treats on our part) so cut it back to 3-3.5 cups a day. He's back to being lean but he went through a huge spurt about 7 days ago, where every time I looked at him, I swear he grew. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

At 10 months Rose is 67lbs. One pound since her 9 month weight.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Dixie was approx 30 lbs at 5 months and now at 2 yrs old, she stays around 60 lbs.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

OK - getting worried and/or hoping there is something wrong with the vet scale and/or hoping that it is muscle weight since she has been outside and running more in the past month. At 11 months we are at 69.2 lbs. 
I think I may have to go further back in her family history and find if there was a great pyr somewhere in the distant past.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I forget is the ideal for female 55-65 lbs? Maybe she'll drop some as she settles. I know not all scales are the same. I can weigh Bear on two different scales back to back and there could be up to a 5-7 lb difference. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ellie, I consider her petite. She is a year and 66 lbs. I know breed standard says up to 65 lbs, she just seems a lot smaller than other goldens I see.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage is 6 months and weighs 45lbs.....she has a lot of bone. I fully expect her to top out around 60-65...we shall see.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Claudia - she is a tall girl, so not surprising to see that as a weight. I do think that's a healthy weight as well. Pics you posted on another thread shows a good healthy shape.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

There is a reason that the breed standard gives a height and weight. Goldens are sporting dogs. They have a better chance avoiding joint problems if they are kept fit. In Mack's agility class (he is a picky eater and I know he could stand to gain some muscle) he was the ONLY dog who the instructor said did NOT need to lose weight. I think we tend to overestimate what our pets' ideal weight should be.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> I think I may have to go further back in her family history and find if there was a great pyr somewhere in the distant past.


We get a lot of great pyrenees comments because of Harry's coloring and the fact that he's very muscular.  I just measured him and he is around 22 inches tall. He hasn't been weighed since last month when he was 62 pounds. We've cut back on his training treats (even though we were using the 3 calorie Charlie Bear ones) so I am hoping he has just put on a pound or so over the course of the month.


----------



## Daisyandme (Apr 28, 2013)

Daisy is about 18kg at 5 months and 1 week


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Archer is about 48lbs at five months and he's all legs, it's really funny.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank weighed 45 lbs. at 5 mos. He hit his adult weight, 68 lbs. by 10 mos.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

At one year old we are still at 69.2. The scale shifted from 69.2 to 69.5 to 70 and back to 69.2. So we are there somewhere!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Tink is 11 months and is 61.5 pounds the vet said she is one sold muscle we hike every day  She is just about 22 inches and has not gotten any taller in quite awhile I think she will probably go another 1/2 in the next six months or so but her shoulder blades are still floating so we will see what she hits when everything settles. Weight has been stable for the last two months


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

15 months and lots of activity during the summer, running, hikes, retrieves, swimming and we are now at 66 to 67 lbs.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

At a year Bear is 70 lbs. The vet thinks he'll pack on another 10ish pounds, once he gets some muscle back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly lost 9 lbs this summer and is down to 47 lbs.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

wow - 9 lbs?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, 9 lbs. For awhile I thought she was way too skinny but now I think she looks fine. Maybe I'm just used to it. I have even upped her food to 2.75 cups a day. She gets more exercise in the summer and June was when we really got into field work doing long marks.. Lots of running and swimming. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

That is interesting. Max is a more than twice as big as Molly and eats only a quarter cup more--3 cups per day.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> That is interesting. Max is a more than twice as big as Molly and eats only a quarter cup more--3 cups per day.


I know, 2.75 cups seems like a lot to me too. She was eating 2 cups a day before summer started. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Did you do a thyroid panel? Don't mean to alarm you but I feel that it is way too much weight loss, especially with the extra food intake. Rose gets 2 cups of food a day. I actually did not increase her food intake even with the extra activities during the day and she lost about 3 lbs. Many times I joked and said it was all coat weight as she blew her coat during the summer because she looks as if she gained weight as opposed to losing it.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Our vet originally told me Rocket was going to "be a moose". In his first 7-8 months, he gained 3lbs a week. But, he has been holding steady right around 68lbs for the last 3-4 months or so at just over a year. He definitely did most of his growing in the first 8 months.

At one point he got up to 73 and seemed too chubby, so I cut his food a little. He looks really good at 68. I assume he'll fill out alittle over the next year, and maybe wind up around 75lb when he is completely mature.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@weight of a dog in field training - it's actually pretty normal for them to drop the pounds while in heavy training. I have heard of field trainers bumping their dogs up to 6-7 (or more) cups a day while they are in heavy training. 

Bertie's been holding steady the last 2 months at 23" at the shoulder and hovering between 70 and 71 pounds.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not worried because I think 56 lbs may have been too heavy for her. Her ideal weight may be around 50lbs but I have no doubt she will gain 3 lbs back in the winter. People I train with tell me it is difficult to keep weight on their dogs too when they're training often. And we are more or less running the same setups. We have about 2 more weeks of summer weather left. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Krazy kitty (Aug 22, 2021)

Claudia M said:


> Rose will be 5 months on Nov 7th. I took her to the vet today. And she is at 46.5 lbs.
> I cannot find anything on the web as far as the growth trend. Will she slow down in her growth? I agree that while she looks like a hound dog with the long legs and long ears she may appear to some as skinny but I rather have her skinny than chubby.
> Does anyone else remember where their puppies were at 5 months and where they ended up to be at? Everyone says that she will be a big girl. I am just not so sure.


How big did your girl get? My girl just turned 20 weeks weighing 41 lbs


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Krazy kitty said:


> How big did your girl get? My girl just turned 20 weeks weighing 41 lbs


Rocky was 45 pounds at 5 months. He is now 4 years old and weighs 74 pounds. Photos are Rocky at 5 months and 3 years old.


----------



## Krazy kitty (Aug 22, 2021)

Max's Dad said:


> Rocky was 45 pounds at 5 months. He is now 4 years old and weighs 74 pounds. Photos are Rocky at 5 months and 3 years old.
> View attachment 885125
> View attachment 885126


Looking at the top picture is just like looking at my Athena.


----------



## Krazy kitty (Aug 22, 2021)

Max's Dad said:


> Rocky was 45 pounds at 5 months. He is now 4 years old and weighs 74 pounds. Photos are Rocky at 5 months and 3 years old.
> View attachment 885125
> View attachment 885126


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Krazy kitty said:


> View attachment 885128


Two cuties.


----------

